

Show HN: "In Memory of Steve Jobs" - Made a video with the HN crowd in mind. - sgt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edaQyINe5oQ

======
sgt
Steven Paul "Steve" Jobs (February 24, 1955 -- October 5, 2011).

This movie is dedicated to Steve, for being a true inspiration to many of us.

Credits: Apple, AP Press, The Wall Street Journal, Dylan Rosco for his amazing
artwork, Jonathan Mak (Apple logo with Steve Jobs face), royalty free music
bundled with iLife, also thanks for HN (news.ycombinator.net) for great links
and comments.

Created with iMovie '11 on a Mac (what else?)

